# Drift Cutter Mod



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't seem to find a thread I once read about how to make drift cutters usable without needing any tools. Anyone know where it might be?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

This isn't the one you were thinking of, but Ken05 just started this one this morning. There's mention of using chain saw bars that you don't have to drill.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/45601-drift-cutter-bars.html


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Grab a couple of the Areins ones. very slick design, can put them up or down with no tools and gloves on in about 30 seconds a side


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> Grab a couple of the Areins ones. very slick design, can put them up or down with no tools and gloves on in about 30 seconds a side


+1 

Plus, they are $20-30 and match the machine perfectly. Making them would be a waste of time imo.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I made my own and used stainless fasteners and I like them more than "store bought", cheaper too.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Made my own as well- Very useful thing to add. But.. I'm going to change mine so they either pivot back or get slotted to drop down and back. Unless you use every few days (not happening here in Wi.) I find myself bumping into them when walking by the blower. catch my coat. I want them so they will be easy to just put in place within a minute or two just when ready to use. Mine are made with 1/8" x 2" flat steel. P.S. as others said- they do help in deep snow.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I plan on making my own for both of my Ariens machines because I have a fair amount of 1/2" x 1-1/2" 6061-T651 aluminum stock, an Alliant/Prototrak CNC milling machine, a pair of Kurt 6" vises, lots of tooling and love to carve up metal!

I haven't decided yet just what to use for fasteners. I want something which needs no tools to slide the drift cutters up & down and wing nuts aren't fancy enough. Whatever I use must be "low profile" so they don't stick up, yet should be able to loosen and tighten with gloves on. I may just make my own out of 316 stainless steel so they don't bind or rust.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

How about carriage bolts with hand knobs?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My Yamaha drift cutter design works well.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> How about carriage bolts with hand knobs?


Thanks, but I generally go for something far more fancy than that. You have to understand that someone who is a "home shop machinist" (on top of doing it for a living) will have the tendency to make for tens or hundreds of dollars and hours of work, something you could buy for a buck or two.

I'm not quite that bad but do want something nicer here. Before I start I'm going to see if someone near me has the Ariens kit so I could get measurements of the slots and bolt pattern on the bars themselves. The goal is to come up with something a little fancier than factory, but not having any fasteners that would stick out any further than what the factory offers.

I'd love to see some detailed photos of how the factory ones are fastened onto a late model Deluxe or Platinum.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I like that design and I bet it works really well. I think the key to that design is the horizontal cross member, but does the snow continue to fall over the front of the bucket, or does it just drop straight down in front of the bucket? 



Coby7 said:


> My Yamaha drift cutteer design works well.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Kiss,
Tilt those drift bars down to follow the angle of the rear portion of the bucket. I have found that following that angle is the best where it knocks the snow down sooner and the snow falls more in front of the bucket rather then on to the bucket. 




Kiss4aFrog said:


> I made my own and used stainless fasteners and I like them more than "store bought", cheaper too.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

PixMan said:


> Thanks, but I generally go for something far more fancy than that. You have to understand that someone who is a "home shop machinist" (on top of doing it for a living) will have the tendency to make for tens or hundreds of dollars and hours of work, something you could buy for a buck or two.
> 
> I'm not quite that bad but do want something nicer here. Before I start I'm going to see if someone near me has the Ariens kit so I could get measurements of the slots and bolt pattern on the bars themselves. The goal is to come up with something a little fancier than factory, but not having any fasteners that would stick out any further than what the factory offers.
> 
> I'd love to see some detailed photos of how the factory ones are fastened onto a late model Deluxe or Platinum.



Maybe you could make a set of quick release cam clamps instead of the wing nuts to hold the sliding extension in place ?
like these ?

Cam Clamps - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

That's exactly what I was thinking to _make_ is cam clamps, if I can get the size and profile (when closed) low enough.

Great minds think alike!


----------

